# Tattooed Timeshare Salesman Buys the Vegas Home of Liberace



## ricoba (Aug 28, 2013)

_"Clark County records show that Martyn James Ravenhill is the new owner of the two-story, 14,939-square-foot house near the Thomas & Mack Center. The sale was recorded Friday."_

The article then goes on to call Ravenhill a tatooed vacation property salesman who lives in Puerto Vallarta.   He is described as a life long Liberace fan.

He paid $500,000 and bought it as a gift for himself for his 50th birthday! 

I have been by the place and can't believe it can still go for the price it did.  You can see from the outside it's run down.  Plus the neighborhood is also a bit worn.  But it is big, which you can't fully see from the street.

The full article with pictures can be found below. 

From Vegas Inc


----------



## Blues (Aug 29, 2013)

Rick, I also can't believe that you can get almost 15,000 sq ft of anything, anywhere for only $500K.  And especially the house of a famous person.  It must be really run down to go for that price.

-Bob


----------



## RX8 (Aug 29, 2013)

15,000 sq foot and TWO bedrooms!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 29, 2013)

From the description and condition, it appears that for once a timeshare salesweasel got what he deserves.

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 29, 2013)

RX8 said:


> 15,000 sq foot and TWO bedrooms!


 

No room for kids


----------



## ricoba (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is the Google map of the house. With street view you can see the neighborhood isn't really very desirable.

I think the price is too high for Vegas, but Bob you are right, 15,000 sq ft for $500,000 is a bargain.  But again, I think it's going to need a lot of remodeling.

I posted the article primarily because I thought the description of the tattooed timeshare guy from Mexico was too funny and so stereotypical of Mexican TS sales weasels!


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 29, 2013)

Interesting:  I looked it up on Zillow, and it sold for $3.7 million in 2006, and was foreclosed in 2010.  Some bank took a bath on this one!  Value of the homes in the immediate area are ~$100K.

BTW, in the description it lists 10 bathrooms!  That's a lot of plumbing.

Kurt


----------



## ricoba (Aug 29, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> Interesting:
> BTW, in the description it lists 10 bathrooms!  That's a lot of plumbing.
> 
> Kurt



Really gives new meaning to the term "being underwater"!  (which half of Vegas homeowners still are)


----------



## Blues (Aug 29, 2013)

Hmmm, a short block to UNLV.  A savvy investor might gut the place, put in 10 or more bedrooms and some common areas, and clean up by renting to UNLV students.  Perhaps the salesweasel isn't so dumb.

-Bob


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 29, 2013)

I think that's right behind where the old Liberace Museum was. It's a very convenient, but run down neighborhood.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 30, 2013)

So, the new owner says he's going to go for a full out restoration of the place....considering that homes in that area go for $80,000 to $150,000 not sure about the wisdom of this...of course he is a timeshare salesman, and what's that old saying here on TUG about these guys....when their lips are moving....

Here is the article from the Las Vegas Sun...oh, btw, notice he'll take volunteer help, but not sure if the place will be open to the public...!!!


----------

